# Tell me why…I should not buy an Orca



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

I am considering replacing my current powder board with the Lib Tech Orca. 

Currently on a 161 Capita Navigator (2017-18 model). I have been fairly happy with the Navigator. But I want something more nimble & with better float, while still absorbing jumps & drops in powder and handling heavy PNW snow.

I want to complement my Lib Tech Dynamo, Spring Break Slush Slasher and Capita DOA (also considering replacing). 

With the hype & popularity of the Orca, I know that it is a good board and renown for a reason. And one of my friends with a similar riding style, loves their Orca. 

With Mervin I prefer the C3 profile, but would not mind the Orca’s C2X for a pow-specific board. 
But should I also be looking at the GNU Gremlin or something else? 

Also looked at the Rome Ravine/Ravine Select. Not considering any swallow tails or boards that would overlap with my Slush Slasher.

I shred powder every season and am more of an all-mountain/freeride rider, with little or no time in the park.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Orca is ridiculous with the hype and price. It's popular because marketing. Most people on it would be better off with something else.

If you want a powder board, check out the Service Dog or Stalefish from Rome instead of the Ravine.

Gnu Gremlin or Lib x Lost Rocket are C3 and also good options.

And why rule out swallow tails for a powder board?


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

drblast said:


> Orca is ridiculous with the hype and price. It's popular because marketing. Most people on it would be better off with something else.
> 
> If you want a powder board, check out the Service Dog or Stalefish from Rome instead of the Ravine.
> 
> ...


My Slush Slasher is good for powder, but its swallow tail would be a liability on a deep day if it included cliff drops and bigger jumps. For that reason, I would much rather take my Navigator for the deepest days, due to having better landing gear at the tail. 

Thanks for the suggestions. I am also intrigued by the Bataleon Camel Two and the 3BT. The float & dampness of the Camel Two have been touted as some of its best characteristics for riding powder, from what I have gleaned so far.

And yes, I agree that some people who own Orcas would be better on something else. I have seen some videos of inexperienced riders on the Orca and it makes me cringe on how bad their riding is on such an expensive and hyped-up board.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Hookers and blow instead


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

mjayvee said:


> I am considering replacing my current powder board with the Lib Tech Orca.
> 
> Currently on a 161 Capita Navigator (2017-18 model). I have been fairly happy with the Navigator. But I want something more nimble & with better float, while still absorbing jumps & drops in powder and handling heavy PNW snow.
> 
> ...


What’s your weight?


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Snowdaddy said:


> What’s your weight?


Approximately 210 lbs/95 kg.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

mjayvee said:


> Currently on a 161 Capita Navigator (2017-18 model). I have been fairly happy with the Navigator. But I want something more nimble & with better float, while still absorbing jumps & drops in powder and handling heavy PNW snow.


You want something more nimble with better float than your Navigator? If you like the rocker to flat profile I'd seriously consider a Burton Fish in a 161. They really don't feel like a big board at all, incredibly nimble and legendary float. 

If you want to go short wide, the Stalefish, Gremlin, and Dancehaul would all be solid options.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

You might also want to check out the Salomon Super 8 for PNW riding. I can't recommend it first hand but I know a few people who swear by it, and it sounds like it's designed for what you're intending to do.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input!

Saw a deal on the 157 Rome Stalefish that I could not pass up, so I went with that.

What bindings should I put on the Stalefish? Particularly from Rome or something similar/comparable.

Lots of riders in this community seem to like Rome bindings. I ride in DC Travis Rice boots in size 10 US.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeah this forum has me wanting to try some Rome bindings too. I've been looking at Vice or Katanas. Honestly probably just gonna go with the Vice.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

You'll love the Stalefish. I put Cleavers on mine and they work great, so do Katanas. If you're dropping cliffs I'd go with Katanas.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

The orca hype is ridiculous. Some people seem to genuinely love them and shine of them though. I've noticed its generally those that dont size down and that ride aggressively. I sized down and dont ride aggressively and meh, in heavy stuff I long for a bigger board and cruisier pow riding id rather just ride my all mountain. Sounds like you made the right choice! Maybe youll ride like stale on it!


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Mike256 said:


> The orca hype is ridiculous. Some people seem to genuinely love them and shine of them though. I've noticed its generally those that dont size down and that ride aggressively. I sized down and dont ride aggressively and meh, in heavy stuff I long for a bigger board and cruisier pow riding id rather just ride my all mountain. Sounds like you made the right choice! Maybe youll ride like stale on it!


Told my Orca-loving friend yesterday that I went with the Stale Fish instead of the Orca. 

Says he understands that I could not get myself to pay that kind of money for a snowboard, but he will try again next year to convince me and another friend to join his Orca pod. 😆


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

drblast said:


> You'll love the Stalefish. I put Cleavers on mine and they work great, so do Katanas. If you're dropping cliffs I'd go with Katanas.


I read your Stale Fish review and it affirmed my purchase, thank you very much. I will still be pondering the binding selection, but I appreciate the suggestions. The Cleaver looks really good and I can see the value of its features & benefits. 

I am still a recovering Union addict that finally ventured out last season and got some Bent Metals. So I am also considering those brands, as they work really well for my boots. 

I am open to trying out the full Rome board/binding setup, I just worry that their bindings have too many adjustments and moving parts for my personal taste. 

I have grown to prefer a simpler binding with a mini disk, rather than standard disks and lots of options for adjustment. 
I am already OCD about my outerwear setups and waxing methods, as it is. 😆


----------



## jc20 (Mar 29, 2020)

drblast said:


> You'll love the Stalefish. I put Cleavers on mine and they work great, so do Katanas. If you're dropping cliffs I'd go with Katanas.


Have also been considering a stale fish as I love all the other rome boards I've tried. I was thinking of getting the 157 at 180lbs and using it as a playful charging / carving and pow board. Does that sound like it could work out? I generally ride boards slightly on the large size and am used to the width with larger boots.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Nimble powder? Mind Expander + Katanas.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

jc20 said:


> Have also been considering a stale fish as I love all the other rome boards I've tried. I was thinking of getting the 157 at 180lbs and using it as a playful charging / carving and pow board. Does that sound like it could work out? I generally ride boards slightly on the large size and am used to the width with larger boots.


I'm 200lbs and the 157 is plenty playful for me. The 3D shaping in the nose makes the board turn a bit easier than the shape and specs make it seem, as does the camber profile. Sounds like it would work for you.

You could also try the Service Dog if you want that board but slightly less stiff.


----------



## sparkysteamboat (May 12, 2020)

Dude, my go to pow pow board is my Never Summer Maverix, which NS has discontinued and replaced with the Harpoon. I surf the soft stuff in Steamboat and unless is is really deep heavy snow on some flat slopes, the Maverix is a great board. Since NS is here in CO, they tend to design with CO riders in mind.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Something something korua something


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

mjayvee said:


> I am considering replacing my current powder board with the Lib Tech Orca.
> 
> Currently on a 161 Capita Navigator (2017-18 model). I have been fairly happy with the Navigator. But I want something more nimble & with better float, while still absorbing jumps & drops in powder and handling heavy PNW snow.
> 
> ...


Does everything well, nothing outstanding.

Want a powder board, there are better. Want a freestyle deck pow deck, there are better. Want to bomb groomers, there are better. 

You got a good bigger mountain freestyle stick with the Dynamo. Slush slasher for cruising. DOA for all mountain deck. Seems like you need a pure Pow deck. Burton Family Tree makes some killer stuff here. Arbor has options here too.


----------



## Snownickname (Apr 18, 2019)

Look at some salomon wolfgang noywelt steep and deep boards, these days you can have the hps for best buy price not dancehaul hyped too as orca.Orca in Europa 370€.These salomon decks as designer from Austria Wolley are thing, just watch him ride and build snowsurf asmo boards.Good luck with deck


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

drblast said:


> You'll love the Stalefish. I put Cleavers on mine and they work great, so do Katanas. If you're dropping cliffs I'd go with Katanas.


How do Rome bindings handle ice/snow buildup on the base? (Especially on a powder day, when snow can tend to stick underfoot). 

One thing I love about my Union Falcors is the non-stick base and I can easily brush off the snow.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Never had an issue myself


----------

